# I'm new to the inbetween!



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya

My DH and I have recently had our 1st unsuccessful IVF. We are now waiting for our review, and then hope to go again in october/november time.
If anyone is in the same boat, and wants to chat in the mean time, I'm here!
Anni


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Anni

I saw your posts elsewhere on FF and just want to say how sad  I was to hear of your BFN.

The inbetweenies are a great crowd - I'm really a beforie as I've not started anything yet except whingeing on about waiting to start! Hopefully I'll get started soon and maybe we'll be going thru tx at the same time.

May all your dreams come true: keep strong. 

Wis.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi-ya a h  

Why don't you join the girls over on chitter chatters, they are a lovely bunch and I have even stayed on there to  too even though I am not an inbetweenie!!

I am so sorry about your unsucessful IVF attempt  for you!! 

Chat soon 

Love & hugs

Shezza

xxxxxx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks girls!
Have just returned from a last minute holiday in Corfu, so am feeling thoroughly fine for now at least!!!!!!!!
Thanks for caring, love anni


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi anni,i remember some off your posts.
Me and dh have just had bfn yesterday,this was are 2nd go
(fet)we have 2 frosties still,and think we will leave it untill january to try again.
Hope you can start again soon,if you need to chat you know where i am take care love sarah c xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

welcome to the inbetweenies 

I am sorry to hear of ur BFN

I am waiting for tx atm

The girls on the chitter chatter thread are all very friendly and will make you feel really welcome until its time for you to go again when you feel ready


----------

